# icd-10 proficiency test



## ssharp (Sep 18, 2015)

If you are already certified through AAPC when do you have to have your proficiency test completed by?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 18, 2015)

12/31/2015. Otherwise you lose your credentials ad have to sit for board exam all over again


----------



## ssharp (Sep 18, 2015)

CodingKing said:


> 12/31/2015. Otherwise you lose your credentials ad have to sit for board exam all over again



Thank you ! and good luck with the test!


----------



## dws115 (Sep 19, 2015)

*ICD 10 test*

If one makes a 77% on the ICD 10 test, does the test have to be re-taken?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 19, 2015)

dws115 said:


> If one makes a 77% on the ICD 10 test, does the test have to be re-taken?



Yes, you have to keep retaking until you get 80%. You can keep taking it until you pass but its $60 for every 2 tries.


----------



## domaha28 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Icd-10*

I took the test this afternoon and scored an 85%. Will I get any kind of certificate or something I can print out for my employer? Thanks!


----------



## espressoguy (Sep 19, 2015)

The certificate should show up in a few hours, just log back into the test.


----------

